# Kernel Panic: no init found.

## Neotux

Hi!

Beim Booten meines Frisch installieren Systems bekomm ich die errormsg:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: unable o open an initial console
> 
> Kernel Panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to Kernel

 

Ich hab schon soviel rausgefunden, das es warscheinlich daran liegt, das er die root Partition nicht findet(stimmt doch, oder?).

Aber eigentlich wird die korrekt gemountet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #nano fstab
> 
> /dev/hda1		/boot		ext3		noauto,noatime
> ...

 

und die Partitionstabelle(alles was hdb ist wird dann so gestöpselt, das es hda ist):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #mount | column -t
> 
> ...
> ...

 

lilo.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> map=/boot/map
> ...

 

Also von daher müsste doch alles klar sein, oder? und worann liegt es dann?[/quote]

----------

## dalu

vielleicht hilft dir ja meine lilo.conf, ist im prinzip die selbe lilo.conf , die man beim mergen von lilo mitsaugt.

```

menu-scheme=Wb

boot = /dev/hda

prompt

map = /boot/System.map

lba32

timeout=50

delay = 50

vga = normal    # Normal VGA console                               

# End LILO global section

# Linux bootable partition config begins

        image = /boot/bzImage

        root = /dev/hdb3

        label = Linux

        read-only # read-only for checking

# Linux bootable partition config ends

# DOS bootable partition config begins

        other = /dev/hda1

        label = WindowsXP

        table = /dev/hda

# DOS bootable partition config ends

```

hdb3 ist root bei mir, und init.d ist bei /mnt/.init.d zu finden

----------

## Neotux

hi ähm, 

welches Programm legt die init.d an? 

und könnte das vielleicht die ursache für die Fehlermeldung sein?

Ist die Datei überhaupt wichtig?

----------

## dalu

.init.d ist ein dir in dem drinsteht wie der bootvorgang abläuft, ich *schätze* mal es wird bei gentoo du rc-* verwaltet. das programm init selber ist der host aller prozesse.

----------

## Neotux

ok, also init.d liegt bei mir in /etc.

nur das Problem ist, das das System leider trotsdem nicht bootet.

hat jemand noch eine Idee?

----------

## photocolor

hi,

das ganze hat nix mit /etc/init.d zu tun. bevor der /etc/init.d angesprochen werden kann  muss erstmal der kernel geladen werden. 

deine fehlermeldung besagt, dass das root-fs nicht geladen werden konnte. also passe deine bootloader-option's an, so dass das richtige root-dev angesprochen werden kann. 

wenn du grub verwendest, kannst du im bootloader mit dem parameter e die einstellungen temporär verändern und so das richtige ergebniss finden.

cu

michi  :Idea: 

----------

## JensZ

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: unable o open an initial console 
> 
> Kernel Panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to Kernel
> 
> 

 

besagt, das dein Linuxsystem kein Konsole öffnen kann.

Soweit ich das sehe mußt du die Optionen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] Virtual terminal                                                 
> 
> [*]   Support for console on virtual terminal
> ...

 

unter Character devices im Kernel aktivieren, sonst kann keine console geöffnet werden, die dann vom Initprozess genutzt werden kann.

----------

## Neotux

hi, hatte nix mit kernel oder so zutun...

ich hab grub benutzt und dann gings wie geschmiert...

komische sache...

naja, trotsdem danke

----------

## slyzer

Hi Neotux,

klappt es nun mit dem grafischen Boot bei Grub, oder kommt immer noch die Grub-Shell?

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Beforegod

Hast Du evt. wichtige Systemkomponennten als Module gemacht..

wenn ja versuch mal ein mkinitrd und folgende Zeile in Deiner Kofiguration

```

init=/boot/initrd

```

aber schau mal nach nicht das wichtige Komponennten fehlen..

----------

## Neotux

hi die "grafische"  oberfläche ist jetzt da musste nur die menu.lst nach grub.conf umbenennen.

Also ich hab eigentlich alles wichtige gleich in den Kernel einkompiliert, und Starten tut er gentoo auch...

also soweit alles klar. 

blos findet er modules.dep nicht (dazu mach ich aber n neues Thema auf)

----------

